# Buying a used skid steer



## ram360 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hopefully someone here with some experience can chime in and give me some advise. I'm looking to purchase a used skid steer. I don't want to spend more than 10k Ideally around 7K would be better. At any rate. Engine hours(lower is better) diesel engine instead of gas, inclosed with heat, ac would be nice but I doubt it's going to happen within that price range, maintenance record history would help. Other than that what am I missing. What should I look? Any brands to avoid?


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

What size truck do you have . And what weight trailer do have or need to buy to hold your skid steer .


----------



## ram360 (Jan 16, 2013)

I have an 18 x 7.5 goose neck dump trailer., the trailer is 15,000 gross rated. I tow it with my 2500 ram with the 6.7 cummins, it's not a dually tho. I should have mentioned it needs to fit in there so I can haul it.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

New Holland.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Bobcat has been good to me and its Not far from me . What's the company by you for service of machine since it will be an old machine and may need parts quick for jobs .


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

I second New Holland. 
I have two of them and they are work horses.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm a cat guy myself. But your budget is what will decide this. 10 grand won't get you much here. I stoped the other day to check out a mini bobcat. I want it for an anger for back yards we can't get in with the full size. The guy wanted 9 grand for it. I just about pooped myself. I guess it's been a while since I looked for equipment. 
For what you described you're look in the 18 grand mark. Around here anyways. 

Check for farm auctions, sometimes equipment goes cheap at them.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Check out these guys.

http://www.machinerytrader.com/


----------



## ram360 (Jan 16, 2013)

actually the area I'm in is an awesome for equipment for whatever reason. Prob within 10 miles, we have CAT, case, Komatsu, dealers, i think a few more as well but I don't recall. My budget is limiting what's avail. I did however find a case 1840 (1700 hours for 8k, and and a bobcat 773 01' with 2000 hours, 2 buckets, and eqpt trailer for 10,900. Comparing the two the bobcat seems like the better machine. I really don't need the trailer and could sell or keep. Thoughts on any of those?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

ram360 said:


> actually the area I'm in is an awesome for equipment for whatever reason. Prob within 10 miles, we have CAT, case, Komatsu, dealers, i think a few more as well but I don't recall. My budget is limiting what's avail. I did however find a case 1840 (1700 hours for 8k, and and a bobcat 773 01' with 2000 hours, 2 buckets, and eqpt trailer for 10,900. Comparing the two the bobcat seems like the better machine. I really don't need the trailer and could sell or keep. Thoughts on any of those?


My first was a 91 case, it was good to me. My mason has a bobcat and I run it a lot with no complaints except his ac doesn't work :laughing:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

ram360 said:


> actually the area I'm in is an awesome for equipment for whatever reason. Prob within 10 miles, we have CAT, case, Komatsu, dealers, i think a few more as well but I don't recall. My budget is limiting what's avail. I did however find a case 1840 (1700 hours for 8k, and and a bobcat 773 01' with 2000 hours, 2 buckets, and eqpt trailer for 10,900. Comparing the two the bobcat seems like the better machine. I really don't need the trailer and could sell or keep. Thoughts on any of those?


We have a Bobcat s175 which is basically a newer 773. Good solid mid size machine. 2000 hours is not bad at all for that year. Maybe have a mechanic come with you if your not confident yourself in evaluating it. Ours will start right up with very little cycle time on the starter. Does it have hand or foot controls?


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm surprised no one has asked what lift capacity you need, to me that's important. For less than 10 grand hopefully you van find a machine that was on a farm or homeowner with service records.


----------



## mski (Apr 4, 2013)

What part of PA are you in?
When I bought my skid steer I bought from Ransom CAT. It was a used 242B. That was 7 years ago. Pulled that on a 10k trailer with my GMC D-max.
The skid steer was a rental from CAT and they had all the service records. It was enclosed with heat but no a/c. I had the by-pass plug so I could take the door off in hotter weather. Actually I could have taken all the windows out if needed b/c they are all removable.
It had pilot controls so everything was with your hands. It did have a "gas" pedal and also a hand throttle. 
That's one thing I needed more than anything. I had driven New Hollands where you use your feet to lift and dump the bucket and after a while my ankles get worn out.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

The Bobcat would be my choice. It will have another 2000 hours before you have to contemplate serious maintenance, if it has had decent care and operation. 

One thing I will point out to you.....machines with multiple buckets are great, but look at the buckets, specifically at the cutting edges. A bucket with teeth that is beaten all to hell and the bucket is deformed can tell you the machine was used for a lot of demolition work....same for concrete splatters. A machine that has spent a lot of time bucketing concrete will have a shorter life on the wheel motors. 

Small issues, like tracking, that some guys swear by, are not so big a deal, unless you cannot adjust them out. A friend spent $400 by having the Bobcat dealer check out a machine he was interested in, and the mechanic discovered a weal motor.....nice to know before you buy. Cost $400 to save $5000.


----------



## bonacci (Nov 22, 2012)

sounds to me like a new holland ls180 would be the ticket for you?

o yea by the way without factory or aftermarket TRACKS on the machine u might as well just forget about it because they dont do **** in the sand or mudd with out

ask me why i know i have 4 of them


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I've never had a problem without tracks.....


----------



## bonacci (Nov 22, 2012)

mski said:


> I had driven New Hollands where you use your feet to lift and dump the bucket and after a while my ankles get worn out.


----------



## bonacci (Nov 22, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> I've never had a problem without tracks.....


if u dont leave the pavement or on virgin soil its understandable


----------

